# Plexiglass Soap Molds from Japan



## Taffylyon10 (Aug 31, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with Cafe de savon.com a Japanese Company
I have tried to order their wonderful soap molds however I am having trouble translating Japanese to English with google translate especially
when going back and forth on their web pages.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.:?:


----------



## paillo (Aug 31, 2013)

I would never use a Plexiglass mold, nor use it for anything but measuring things I'm not going to heat. Plexiglass can shatter. Can you tell us a little more about yourself? EDIT: I 'm being an idiot, totally had these mixed up, apologies.


----------



## Cosmo (Aug 31, 2013)

paillo said:


> I would never use a Plexiglass mold, nor use it for anything but measuring things I'm not going to heat. Plexiglass can shatter. Can you tell us a little more about yourself? I sense you have no experience.



I'm confused by this. Plexiglass (acrylic) is used for soap molds very often. ???


----------



## soap_rat (Aug 31, 2013)

Paillo, did you confuse Plexiglas with Pyrex?


----------



## paillo (Aug 31, 2013)

I surely did confuse them roblem: Duh.... Plexiglass is plastic, Pyrex is glass. Doh, maybe I need a nap!


----------



## soap_rat (Aug 31, 2013)

I started to type the wrong word when I did the previous post, I guess that shows it's pretty easy to get them mixed up.


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 31, 2013)

Have you tried emailing them? I'm almost certain that they will respond in English.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 31, 2013)

If you are looking to order, it looks like you may need an account. They do have some molds that are very interesting. =3

---

Scratch that. You can order without signing up. You will have to click on the picture of the mold you want. Than there is a shopping cart. (It's orange) Remember put the quanity in than click that orange button! Than there is another orange button (Under a green button!) Click it! Than at the bottom of that page there is a white button you will have to click.Than there is yet another green button you need to push. At this point you will have to fill out your name, address etc


That's about as far as I got. But it's pretty much the usual. Just it's in a different language.


----------



## Taffylyon10 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Plexi Molds*

Thank you for the suggestion. I think they have some incredible molds and unique concepts as to the shape and width. I am indeed a beginner at soaping however I have marbled paper in the past and thought that might be a helpful skill for soap making. I love the different scents that are on the market and think this will be my biggest challenge, mixing the scents and different oils. 
I want to make soaps that add wonderful moisture to the skin but also a thing
of beauty. I am in awe of the forum and the generosity of everyone.


----------



## moonbeam (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you for sharing a new source, always fun to see new things!


----------



## Lissa Loo (Sep 29, 2013)

I just recently bought wooden mold for the first time because the silicone molds are getting so pricey or on back order...f*o*r*e*v*e*r*. I am not please, with the mold or my ability to line it, but I will get better. I need to know if there is anywhere else to get an acrylic mold at a descent price. I have had some bad experience with foreign orders and I just don't want to risk the headache at such a crucial time for my soap. Any idea?


----------



## Lissa Loo (Sep 29, 2013)

I found a new acrylic mold supplier, she is on etsy and she is taking custom orders, She just recently injured her hand but she is getting back up to speed now. She is in the states, her name is Jessica Porter the link~ https://www.etsy.com/shop/AcrylicMakeup
I have not received mine yet but I will fill you in when I do. I hope this helps someone out like it did me


----------

